# Catching the inspectors attention



## chris kennedy (Sep 13, 2014)

You may not want these stickers on your safety switches during inspection.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 13, 2014)

Just make sure the extinguisher is rated E, for electrical service.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 15, 2014)

Arc flash extinguisher........ never heard of it Ewwww


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thats just funny


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe if you pull the lever it turns the fire off.

Brent


----------

